# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  White Lable Crypto Exchange Software

## erikavanessa

White label exchange software is a market-ready solution with a ready-to-deploy back-end and easy-to-customize front-end. The UI/UX can be easy with a fully customized as per brand requirements and the software can be quickly launched into the market.


Osiz, we provide the white label crypto exchange software supported with industry-leading features and institutional-grade security. White Label Crypto Exchange Software Development, we specialized in producing custom exchange platforms.

Features of white label crypto exchange software

Powerful Trade Engine
Multi-currency wallet
Liquidity option
Multi-layer Security
High TPS
KYC and KML
Staking
Advanced Chart Tools

----------


## Wheript1972

✅Even those who doubted the need to keep protected tokens in the portfolio will surely reconsider their position. Which is good for Monero, which will grow even faster against BTC and, judging by the trends, will break $200 no later than the end of August on the wave of expectations and the desire to remain anonymous.

----------

